# Html Seite im Explorer automatisch drucken?



## Atti (17. November 2003)

Hallo, etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt. Ich versuch es nochmal.

Eine Html Seite auf dem localen Webserver soll automatisch, meinet wegen um 6:00 Uhr ausgedruckt werden. Geht dies?

Über einen Task und "Print c:\....." wird eben nur der reine Text ausgedruckt. Es sollen jedoch auch Grafiken etc. einer Html mit ausgedruckt werden.

Hat da jemand eine Idee?

Grüsse


----------



## Vreak (23. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich weiß meine Variante izt ein bizzchen umständlich aber sie müzzte funktionieren

auf diezer Page findezt Du die Anleitung für ein Java Script daz automatisch beim Laden druckt

http://www.web-toolbox.net/webtoolbox/diverses/drucken-automatisch.htm

Nun müzztezt Du nur noch einen weg finden wie die die Datei zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt aufrufzt

hierbei könnte Dir daz nützlich sein, denn so erledigzt Du allez in einem Aufwasch...per Excel (denn da kann man ya auch HTML anzeigen lazzen)

http://www.herber.de/forum/archiv/8to12/t10642.htm 

vielleicht konnte ich Dir helfen!


----------

